# fave candy?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well halloweens coming up! and halloween is a candy stores dream so i thought it would be kinda fun to see what everyones fave candy is. mine would have to be heath bars.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

I love all the Mexican candy, especially the ones with lead in them!

... hasn't killed me yet


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Skor bars...I love toffee!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Almond Roca


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love 3 musketeers and sour patch kids, sweetarts too!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

snickers!!!!
and
Reeses!!!!
yum


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This hard...I hate choosing just one of something. I love the gummy lifesavers.


My sister loves choclate so it is either the Bing bar or Reeses. My son loves his Kit Kat bar.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Malted milk balls, send me some


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Starburst , and hersheys with almonds ... then my face breaks out but mmmmmmm ....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

i honestly dont like sweets...they make my tum hurt, but when im CRAVING...its usually a Snickers, or a Nutrageous. MMM...yummy.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Smarties!!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

SKITTLES!!!!!

taste the rainbow


----------

